# Vizsla meme



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, today I saw the first Vizsla meme on 9gag, it's pretty cool. Check it out.

http://9gag.com/gag/4893716


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I saw this image the other day. It's hysterical!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That is fantastic,a typical Vizsla..


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I saw a Vizsla meme with Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka on it leaning his face on his fist. Lol

It said "Oh you own a Vizsla? It must be so hard being in an elite class.". 

Haha it was pretty cool as well!! I love memes!! Haha


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Have you guys ever done a search for "vizsla" on etsy? Some great things come up. I love this one: 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8725493...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just created one on meme, with gene wilder lol!

http://memegenerator.net/user/13821092


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh I think I could have fun on that site...especially after a cider or two :


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ha! I love this one.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/71864372/vizsla-dog-jewelry-brooch-handcrafted?ref=sr_gallery_7&ga_search_query=vizsla+brooch&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=vizsla+brooch

The same seller's piece with vizslas superimposed on a Bruegel, on the other hand, makes the art major in me want to cry. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/72734813/vizsla-dog-fine-art-canvas-print-by?ref=correlated_featured


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> ha! I love this one.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/71864372/vizsla-dog-jewelry-brooch-handcrafted?ref=sr_gallery_7&ga_search_query=vizsla+brooch&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=vizsla+brooch
> 
> The same seller's piece with vizslas superimposed on a Bruegel, on the other hand, makes the art major in me want to cry.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/72734813/vizsla-dog-fine-art-canvas-print-by?ref=correlated_featured


absolute deadringer for Ruby, I've shown it to family and a couple of friends and they think I've photoshopped it ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm inspired to paint an abstract of Oquirrh! Will post when it's finished.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

harrigab - your Ruby is much more beautiful than the wirehaired in the add. Your Ruby smiles and has smaller ears 

Loved your photo today with the feathers, gorgeous


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> harrigab - your Ruby is much more beautiful than the wirehaired in the add. Your Ruby smiles and has smaller ears
> 
> Loved your photo today with the feathers, gorgeous


awwhh, thanks H, I must say that she does gets lots of compliments on her looks when people see her, but I think that's vizslas standard. I did meet a beautiful liver coloured GSP today that was doing the "picking up" and what a great job she was doing,,,hope Rubes gets to be that good in time


----------

